# Canon A1,  Slow Mirror???



## DIRT (Jul 18, 2005)

I recently got a canon a1 body and it seems like the mirror is not flipping up as fast as it should and there is a wierd gear like sound after the shutter is released.  what could this be?  I have other canon bodies from the same era and they dont do this.  could this body be jacked???


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jul 18, 2005)

My A1 has degraded foam... So the when the mirror flips up, it just hits plastic/metal and I hear slight rattling sound. But it doesn't sound like gears though.

Hope it helps


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 18, 2005)

I have had a few Canons, A1, AE1 and AE1P that had the same problem. These cameras are notoriouos for having their mirror return assembly run dry. I got mine fixed by a camera tech on the East Coast (WV) for arround $40.00 each, which includes shipping. The guy that fixed them did the job very fast, cameras were out and back in approx. a week. Here is his e-mail, in case you want yours fixed properly:  oldtractornut@earthlink.net    Just mention my name (Dimitri) when you e-mail him.

As for the foam degrading, I re-foamed all of my Canons, including the mirror damper. They are like new and functioning like the day I bought them.


----------



## DIRT (Jul 18, 2005)

awsome,  thanks mitica.  Was the mirror slow to flip up on those cameras?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 18, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> awsome, thanks mitica. Was the mirror slow to flip up on those cameras?


 
You're quite welcome.

Yeah, the mirror was slow to flip and was making the well known Canon 'squeal'.


----------



## wharrison (Jul 18, 2005)

Dirt:

I'd recommend a call to Canon and have them provide you with a list of authorized Canon repair facilities that still repair the A-1 camera. There are more than a dozen repair facilities to choose from and you be will be better assured - in my mind - of a thorough CLA for your camera.

I recently purchased an excellent, near mint, gently used Canon A-1 body and decided - for various reasons, but mostly due to the availability of parts (I called about three or four of the authorized Canon repair facilities) - to send it to Photo Tech Repair Service in New York City - where they have completely torned down the camera body and given it a thorough CLA (Cleaning, Lubrication, and Adjustment) and the replacement of a number of parts. Now I can be well assured of its continued use for another 10 to 15 years.

My wife, Sue, has a Canon AE-1, which I recenlty sent to Karl Aimo, who was a former Canon repair technician, and he did a wonderful, complete CLA on Sue's camera. You might send him an email. Here's his address:

ae1repair@aol.com

Hope this is useful information for your great camera!

Bill


----------



## DIRT (Jul 21, 2005)

HAH!  forget paying $140... I fixed it DIY style and it works like new.  the mirror return gear is the cause of the slow mirror and classic squeak.  just went in thru the botom plate of the cam and a drop of lube and done. Like new.


----------

